# Question about bench vises



## Trueblue (Jun 2, 2013)

My husband and I are wanting to purchase a high quality bench vise for his woodworking. We are wondering what the difference between the Quick Release bench vise: 
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=49980&cat=1,41659&pb=1#pb

and the Front vise:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=31137&cat=1,41659,41661&ap=1

The front vise is way cheaper, as you can see. What would be the purpose of getting the more expensive one with the steel jaws?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/search.aspx?find=pattern+makers+vise









A high quality vise is a pattern makers vise IMHO. It can pivot to 90 degrees and
is very versatile as it can rotate 360 degrees as well.

It's worth a look. Good luck.

The one with the steel jaws has a "dog" in the center so you can line it up with the dog
holes in your work bench and it has a face.
The other one you must make a face to use with your work bench.
If you narrowed it down to those two I'd purchase the one with the dog.

Welcome to LJ's Trueblue!


----------



## OhioMike (Jun 24, 2012)

One major difference is that the more expensive vise has a quick release. Instead of turn, turn, turn, turn, turning the handle to open the jaws, you just release the screw mechanism and pull the front jaw open.

Mike


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

If you anticipate vising (is that a word?) various thicknesses of wood daily/very frequently then you may prefer the quick release option. Those vises also don't require you to make jaw faces whereas with the cheaper front vise you will have to, although it seems most wood workers make their own wooden jaw faces regardless of vise style.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

The differences have been explained, I think you will still want to add wood to your face plates so as to not dent the wood. Consider what kind of bench this vise is going be attached too… does it have dog holes? If so, you may want to take advantage of them and get what you call the front vise. It's exciting to be setting up a shop but it can be expensive, especially if you buy the wrong tool.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

If you're doing an operation like hand cutting dovetails or tenons, a quick release vise is a godsend because of how much faster and easier you can change the orientation and position of the wood while you work on it. With both types, you'll most likely want wooden jaws, possibly covered with leather or suede for grip. It really depends on the uses you see yourself putting the vise to. Is your husband more of a hand or power tool woodworker?


----------

